# Anyone from NC or SC please read



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Not sure how far south you want to come but I was just at a show at Mullet Hall Equestrian Center near Charleston, SC

Charleston County Parks and Recreation - Equestrian Center Passes


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I'm from N.C. There are a lot of good places to ride around my area. I really enjoy Uwharrie. I'm posting a link for you here. There are easy trails all the way up to very difficult ones. I recommend that your horse be in good shape physically though, because on almost all the trails there are lots of hills. It's a great trail though, with water crossing, logs, etc. You can even ride around the lake if you want. I'm looking up some info on some others that are fun also. 
http://www.cs.unca.edu/nfsnc/recreation/canebreak.pdf


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

This one is the Moses Cone park. It is rated easy to moderate, but I think it's all pretty easy. It's got those wide trails, so that if you prefer to ride side by side then it's nice. The Uhwarrie trails are not wide like that (at least none that I have been on).
Moses H. Cone Memorial Park & Flat Top Manor

Also here is Morrow mountain trails, also nice and wide. I don't think they have horse camping though...IDK for sure. 
http://www.ncparks.gov/Visit/parks/momo/main.php


----------



## kkayleebrooke (Jan 6, 2010)

Clemson Trails Behind t ed Garrison.... just google Fant's Grove Trails and it gives you a HUGE map!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh I absolutely love Mullet Hall! Your about 45 minutes from me CecilliaB. Do you mind me asking you where you ride?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm in NC and definitely looking for someone to ride with myself! how old is your daughter if you don't mind me asking. i'm 16. and none of my friends are really interested in riding horses. and usually the people i ride with are the old time cowboys. so if you are willing to travel down to NC near the hickory area me and my mom would gladly trail ride with her. but we don't have a trailer it's kind of hard for us to get anywhere. we have about 30 acres of land to ride on. plus i live out in the country. and then there are around 60 acres out behind the Rodeo that tons of people ride on. send me a pm if you are interested = )


----------



## Canopach01 (Sep 8, 2009)

I second the Clemson trails!


----------



## harhaijaka (Jan 10, 2010)

thanks I will definatly be checking these out just bought a trailer so we are mobile now and can travel a bit.


----------



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

There are a lot of places to ride in SC/NC... In SC we ride in Lee S.P., Brickhouse SP, Hitchcock Woods in AIkien, Fants Grove, Lakeview Plantation and Double J to mention a few. Attached is a link that will assist you inn finding somewhere to ride.....Horse & Mule Trail Guide USA: Trails, Campgrounds, Overnight in South Carolina


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

rum4 told you about some great places to ride in SC - you should check out the National Forest parks around NC - I LOVE the Sumter National Forest parks here in SC - Woods Ferry is my favorite - another great place is one that rum4 brought up, Brick House (Buncombe Horse Trail). I have wanted to go to Uwharrie forever but have never made it. Good luck with your search!


----------

